# Road bikes around the Tsali MTB trails



## BikingBob (May 8, 2005)

I am going to be in the Tsali area this weekend, but want to do some road riding. Can anyone recommend a good 40-60 mile loop in the area? Thanks, Bob


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's a classic from Jim Parham's Road Bike the Smokies. I rode it last year and was blown away.

Starting site is the Nantahala River launch site on 19-74, on the left past the Nantahala Outdoor Center. Ride Wayah Road 8.1 miles from 19-74 to White Oak Lane. You'll be climbing along the cascading Nantahala River. Turn left on White Oak and bear to the right onto Burningtown Gap Road. At mile 8.7, turn right on Forest Road 711. Now the fun begins! 711 is a paved gated forest service road. The pavement's pretty rough, but there are no cars and the views are great. At mile 23.8, 711 ends at Wayah Road. Take a right at the stop sign and you have a nice cruise back to 19-74.

Another good route would be the Robbinsville Loop: NC 28, NC 143, US 129 and US 19-74 back to 28. It's 45 miles with several long climbs and a nice cruise through the Nantahala Gorge. Hit the Gorge early before the rafting buses take over. You could do this one from Tsali without having to get in the car.


----------

